# BXA Holder Rack from 3034-lite rail



## Ken226 (Oct 5, 2021)

I picked up a 46" long piece of 3034-lite rail for a good price.  I'm going to make a wall mount BXA holder rack with it.  The rail is 3" x 3/4".





I ordered a pack of 50 15 series t-nuts and some 5/16-18 screws for it.  

The t slots are spaced 1.5",  so I drew up some double holders and caps to cover the ends of the rails.  I am 3d printing the holders  in some metallic titanium colored PLA, and the end caps in black.



















I'm thinking, I'll cut the rail into  a 30" piece and a 18" piece,  to fit the wall space available next to my pegboard,  then drill and counter bore them with a set of holes that are centered and 16" apart, to mount to wall studs.  

I'm going to bead blast the rail and cerakote it with some old cobalt and burnt bronze mixed together.  The same color that's on my quill dro brackets.  And mount then on the wall with the shorter piece centered about 6" above the long piece.  Just to the right of my pegboard.







The t slots/nuts  should allow me to adjust the holders and and position them anywhere I need on the rail.

Thoughts?  Anyone used this 3034 lite rail before?


----------



## ErichKeane (Oct 5, 2021)

I've not used it, but that seems like a cool plan for making the holders!

One thing I might suggest is to not mount them behind the lathe, I'd suggest putting it 'under' the lathe if at all possible.  Reaching over a moving chuck is a big-no-no, and changing tool-holders without turning off the lathe is something that is pretty convenient when doing batch work.


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 5, 2021)

ErichKeane said:


> I've not used it, but that seems like a cool plan for making the holders!
> 
> One thing I might suggest is to not mount them behind the lathe, I'd suggest putting it 'under' the lathe if at all possible.  Reaching over a moving chuck is a big-no-no, and changing tool-holders without turning off the lathe is something that is pretty convenient when doing batch work.




Im tall and have long gorilla like arms, and I'm never in so much of a hurry that I can't turn the lathe off.  I respect your opinion, but after having it there for 15 years without even the slightest hint of a close call, I have no desire to change it.

   I bet I lean in less to grab a tool than most stumpy little T-Rex arm guys do who store them on the backsplash.  I've never been scared of reaching over a turned-off chuck.


----------



## ErichKeane (Oct 5, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> I have long gorilla like arms, and I'm never in so much of a hurry that I can't turn the lathe off.  I respect your opinion, but after having it there for 15 years without even the slightest hint of a close call, I have no desire to change it.
> 
> I bet I lean in less to grab a tool than most stumpy little T-Rex arm guys do who store them on the backsplash.


Well, this is exactly why I _DONT_ store them on the backsplash.  My shop teacher was pretty explicit about never reaching over a chuck (running or not!) so I tend to be extra careful.  Every video of someone's shirt getting close enough to a spinning chuck and turning them into spaghetti sauce just compounds that for me.


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 5, 2021)

You got  me worrying about it, so I went and checked wtin  a tape measure, and did some -test reaches-.  (Lathe was off, but perhaps I'm brave and foolhardy).

The rack will be 24" from the chuck, and given how close the lathe is to the wall, there's no leaning involved whatsoever.  Based on measuring and some test reaches, the risk is enough zero.


I'll be significantly closer to the chuck during any normal turning operation that I will be at any time while retrieving a tool.


----------



## ErichKeane (Oct 5, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> You got  me worrying about it, so I went and checked wtin  a tape measure, and did some -test reaches-.  (Lathe was off, but perhaps I'm brave and foolhardy).
> 
> The rack will be 24" from the chuck, and given how close the lathe is to the wall, there's no leaning involved whatsoever.  Based on measuring and some test reaches, the risk is enough zero.
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking!  I've seen more than enough lathe-accident photos for my lifetime.


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 5, 2021)

I absolutely agree with you there!

Occasionally I'll have friends and coworkers who want to try turning a part.   

I always give them my safety rules before showing them how to operate the lathe and I also show them a video I have on my phone of a guy getting turned into a cloud of cleanly degloved femurs and skull fragments.

After watching that video, all follow the rules and several have changed their minds about using it.

Biggest concern where my rack will be would be reaching over a long shaft while working away from the chuck. 

  But I'll never do that.  I always turn it off anyway for tool changes.  The VFD stops it quick, so I turning it off and on doesn't bug me.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 13, 2021)

This is great.  I have some 80/20 material left from other projects… was looking for ideas for the tool holders…

This is great!  Let me download the .STL file


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 14, 2021)

Sorry I didn't reply sooner,  my notifications haven't been coming through.

I uploaded the file to thingiverse
 Do a search for my username and it'll be easy to find.


----------



## Boswell (Oct 14, 2021)

Here is my version of a tool holder on 80/20 . it is hard to see but there is a slight upward slant to the holder so that tools will not walk off due to vibration.


----------



## Flyinfool (Oct 15, 2021)

I can see I need to start making and/or buying a lot more tool holders.......

That looks WAY more convenient (and cool) than my constantly switching out tools.


----------



## Ken226 (Sep 16, 2022)

Ignore. Posted in wrong subforum.


----------

